# About Upper Gi Series



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Just 2 simple questions. Why do you have to stop smoking 24 hours before the upper gi series? In wich way would smoking affect the results of the test?Thanks in advance for your comments.T.


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

Titania said:


> Just 2 simple questions. Why do you have to stop smoking 24 hours before the upper gi series? In wich way would smoking affect the results of the test?Thanks in advance for your comments.T.


Perhaps the coating on the esophagus or lungs will affect the x-rays. Just postulating.


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

It could irritate your stomach.


----------

